# Scratch box call



## Ray D (Apr 9, 2020)

Been seeing a lot of nice calls on here recently. Has anyone done any tinkering around with scratch boxes? I’ve been making calls since 06 and have always been intrigued with these although I have never attempted one. I own a few of these and enjoy the unique sound they make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 10, 2020)

When I first started, I made some of the "Tom Gaskins" style calls. Really like them. I might dabble with the scratch style boxes again this summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 10, 2020)

I am going to try some. One thing I have learned is that not everyone thinks a call sounds good. I have made a few that I refused to sell because they sounded bad to me, but I did sell them for material cost to people for their kids to play with. Later I have had them say they took the call to the woods for grins and ended up calling in birds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (Apr 10, 2020)

I put a couple together the other night and I’m pleased with my initial attempt. I see where some folks glue up a body and others prefer to hollow out a single piece of wood. .....very similar to box call designs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 14, 2020)

My first Scratch Box-Trough Call. Spalted Walnut and reclaimed slate from an old slate tile.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 14, 2020)

That’s nice. I will have to try a trough call one day.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 14, 2020)

My first two scratch boxes. One with a cedar soundboard and the other mahogany.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 14, 2020)

The cedar one is quite raspy and the one with the mahogany soundboard is more mellow. Im finding that you definitely have to play around with striker material to get the sound you desire. I’ve been told that butternut is also a great wood for soundboards...I’ll have to order some and try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 14, 2020)

Let's hear them!!


----------

